# Girl With a Dolphin Blue Sky/London England



## JRE313 (Dec 22, 2013)

Check it Out!!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 22, 2013)

Seems just a little de-saturated to me.  Is this new?  I've not been to London for ~10 years now, but I certainly don't remember seeing that.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 22, 2013)

That's because its cgi...   :greenpbl:


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 22, 2013)

It might be nicer if you had moved to the left a bit so the background was just sky behind the dolphin I think.


----------



## Trblmkr (Jan 20, 2014)

I agree with Rick.  Not so much as to the processing but the composition.


----------



## AndyjO (Jan 22, 2014)

I think the photo is pretty good, I would have moved the dolphin to the right however. It's a pity that there is some motion blur on the clouds as well. If you use Lightroom you could use a plug-in to stack several images extracted from a video clip of the scene rather than use bracketing. This may have worked better. Have a look at the HDRinstant plug-in.

Andy


----------

